# Why can't I find regular chat for writers?



## Vampire in the city (Mar 8, 2017)

I found this place looking for a regular chatroom for writers. Why can't I find one? Anyone know of any? 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 9, 2017)

We did have a chat room for regular (and new) members but it appears to have been taken out, probably because it was hardly used. Anyhow, what you can do is get involved in some of our discussions. the Writing Discussions board is one of our busiest areas so you can find a lot to talk about there I'm sure. 

And welcome to the forums


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 9, 2017)

I know... there seems a real lack of just open places to talk about writing. There aren't even that many truly active forums around. I have no idea why though. Anyway sorry about your bad luck finding somewhere, welcome and I hope that we can fill some of what you were looking for. If you have any questions ask and I am sure someone will answer! If we know the answer


----------



## PiP (Mar 9, 2017)

Vampire in the city said:


> I found this place looking for a regular chatroom for writers. Why can't I find one? Anyone know of any?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Vampire, welcome to WritingForums.

We have the AJAX Chatroom for FoWF, Veterans and Staff. Here is the link to become a FoWF.(Friends of WritingForums) Otherwise it's just a matter of starting a thread in Writing Discussion or the social areas.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome!

Once you reach ten posts you become a full member and can update your signature, profile picture and consider posting things up for critiques and comments. Until then, feel free to explore!

We also have a Mentor Directory as well as a series of Challenges, Contests and Prompts that you might want to take part in.

So let me guess, do you like writing fantasy? 

Have a good one!


----------



## Jenwales (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi, welcome. This forum is active, it's so active I find myself lost amongst all the posts and don't know where to start. I love going on forums I only stick to afew as I tend ot forget or run out of time to go on them. I joined this one ages ago but never become a regular visitor until these last few months. 
I also go on writers talkback but it's an odd set up on that forum.

I'm a vampire fan too and have been since I was in my pre teens- I'm 28 now.


----------



## Vampire in the city (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies. 

@PiP, what are the "social areas" here? 



@danielstj, "So let me guess, do you like writing fantasy?" 

I'm really throwing people off with the name, huh? Not particularly into fantasy or vampires (did read _Interview with the Vampire_, but I liked the movie better, and I'm not a movie person). Basically I tend to like writing late at night, and that's all that's to the name. 

Sigh, is there a random place online where you can start your own chatroom and just build it up over time? I feel like this is so weird. Wouldn't writers be a prime demographic for chat?


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 12, 2017)

Vampire in the city said:


> I'm really throwing people off with the name, huh? Not particularly into fantasy or vampires (did read _Interview with the Vampire_, but I liked the movie better, and I'm not a movie person). Basically I tend to like writing late at night, and that's all that's to the name.
> 
> Sigh, is there a random place online where you can start your own chatroom and just build it up over time? I feel like this is so weird. Wouldn't writers be a prime demographic for chat?



You can try Google Groups? There is also Reddit, there are a few writing groups on Reddit. Googling a little I found these sites - 

groupspaces.com/a/group/

https://support.google.com/groups/answer/2464926?hl=en

http://www.lefora.com/

Or else you can try some of these chats... I don't know if they are what you are looking for, I just googled "Writing Chats" 

http://www.writerschatroom.com/

A little info about writerschatroom.com - https://nhwn.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/the-writers-chatroom-a-free-resource-for-writers/

https://www.wireclub.com/topics/hobbies,writing


There are chats on twitter - 

http://www.onlinecollege.org/51-wonderful-twitter-chats-for-writers/


----------



## Vampire in the city (Mar 12, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Or else you can try some of these chats... I don't know if they are what you are looking for


What I'm looking for is chat specifically as opposed to a forum or message board. A true chat is a place where you go in, see a list of people logged in (ideally several hundred or more) and simply click on one and start a conversation. You can gauge compatibility by their username or something they wrote in the main room. 

It's instant gratification compared to waiting hours or a day or more for a reply on a forum. The real time conversation is more social and spontaneous than what happens on a thread like this. 

I think writerschatroom hosts weekly chats at certain times with guest writers.....that is certainly not what I'm looking for. The Twitter chats I saw weren't real chats -- the last tweet was like a week old. As for Google Groups and the other things you mentioned, I don't know --do any of them fit the description of a true chat? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 13, 2017)

Vampire in the city said:


> What I'm looking for is chat specifically as opposed to a forum or message board. A true chat is a place where you go in, see a list of people logged in (ideally several hundred or more) and simply click on one and start a conversation. You can gauge compatibility by their username or something they wrote in the main room.
> 
> It's instant gratification compared to waiting hours or a day or more for a reply on a forum. The real time conversation is more social and spontaneous than what happens on a thread like this.
> 
> ...



Err..... No google groups are like a really light form of a forum where you create threads and people post comments in those threads. Reddit is the closest I can think of.. While NOT a chat, there are thousands and thousands of people on reddit and you can get instant responses to your questions. 

Writerschatroom does host a weekly chat with guest writers and they hold a weekly open chat with normal people. 

I honestly don't know of any try chat systems. The closest I get to a chat is the one on SFF-stack exchange. I wish that I could help. Maybe if you did the googling? There were other links that came up when I searched for writing chatrooms that I didn't pass on as they didn't seem right to me but.... as you know what you are looking for better maybe you will spot the right one? Maybe I overlooked something.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 13, 2017)

Unfortunately, no. WF really isn't an active place if you're looking for chat. Our activity tends to be on the boards. I would think there would be social sites that specialize in chat and maybe you can find people interested in writing there with some luck, but I can't think of a writing site that is heavy on chat.


----------



## Jenwales (Mar 15, 2017)

People still use chat rooms? How very 90s :chuncky: I never can get on with them too many people talking you can't get a word in unless you're a regular... I'm talking from past experience I like forums


----------



## XanderSloan (Mar 15, 2017)

I think what you're looking for basically stopped being viable, useful, and in-need in about 2003 unfortunately.


----------

